# What do real divers wear?



## Dangerman009 (Feb 2, 2009)

Right now, I'm not a diver but plan to be, one day. A nice, understated dive watch is just about my favorite type of wristwatch. Many here must feel the same way. I'm just curious though, what do real divers wear. By "real" I mean professionals or very serious weekend warrior types. I have a difficult time thinking that very many people would wear a $1,500-5,000 watch to dive with. Let the comments begin (checks time), now.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

the real divers that do it for work wear *G-Shock frogmen*, if i remember right.

pretty ironic huh? us desk divers got on the good stuff, while the actual divers wear less expensive watches. :-d


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been a professional military diver for almost 3 decades and where I work 99% of the guys wear g-shocks. :roll: Go figure.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> I've been a professional military diver for almost 3 decades and where I work 99% of the guys wear g-shocks. :roll: Go figure.


If you've ever seen deepcdvr's pictures, you know he knows what he's talking about. :-!


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> I've been a professional military diver for almost 3 decades and where I work 99% of the guys wear g-shocks. :roll: Go figure.


LOL! I love that Paul, it's so true, but seems logical to me really. I bet that 1% that doesn't wear a G is you! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Dangerman009 (Feb 2, 2009)

No Rolex or Tudor Submariners anymore, huh?


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

You'll never get an answer to this one. It's like what watch do Policemen or Firemen wear.

Best of luck searching though!


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

A buddy of mine that is a diver uses a G-Shock Frogman. b-)


----------



## Dangerman009 (Feb 2, 2009)

I can understand why the Frogman is favored, it's got a big bang for the buck, right?

I have a $50, 100m Sub-style watch (got it from Meijer over 12 years ago). Is this a candidate? Hmmm? This would be a B watch anyway. My A watch right now is a Seiko diver.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Dangerman said:


> No Rolex or Tudor Submariners anymore, huh?


nope


----------



## HalifaxNS (May 17, 2007)

If I were a diver id get a Zinex, but thats just because im drooling over them right now. As long as you get a quality watch you like, im sure anything decent will serve you well. IMO you can find something allot more style'n than a Gshock.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Dangerman said:


> No Rolex or Tudor Submariners anymore, huh?


DOXA and Korsbek primarily. Rolex and IWC occassionally.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> I've been a professional military diver for almost 3 decades and where I work 99% of the guys wear g-shocks. :roll: Go figure.


makes perfect sense to me, tough as nails and relatively inexpensive to replace if need be.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:-!


----------



## Ghost Warrior 593 (Jan 16, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> I've been a professional military diver for almost 3 decades and *where I work 99% of the guys wear g-shocks.* :roll: Go figure.


That's the truth at my job too. 

Not many of our guys care what's on their wrist. As long as it works when they need it too. I can't touch deepcdvr's career experiences in the water but for the bit of water work we do and the harsh land environments we work in, most guys are not dropping over $200. of their own money on a watch that they know is going to come out of the experience looking like smashed butt.

Only reasons I kick the crap out of my $1500. BATHYS Benthic, diving at work and recreationally, is one I really wanted to see if it would hold up to the abuse as the manufacturer claimed (it does) and second I'm young, dumb, and single and could afford something nicer than a G Shock to kick the hell out of.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

I suppose it depends on what type of diving you are talking about but if you are talking about deep working commercial divers in the oil industry, underwater construction or demolition (non-military), u/w welders and power plant diving the answer is mostly none.

Now that all I do is recreational fun diving I will wear any watch I have from a Citizen 4x4 to a Glashutte Original Sport Evolution. I just use the G-Shocks for digging ditches and really messy stuff.


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a recreational diver and usually dive with a Breitling Avenger Seawolf.


----------



## Niltusk (Jul 22, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> I've been a professional military diver for almost 3 decades and where I work 99% of the guys wear g-shocks. :roll: Go figure.


Is it due to the beatings the watches can take or something Casio has them programmed to do. I've never owned a G-Shock, but they look pretty gadgety.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

DImGR said:


> nope


Not true, I know a working diver who wears his SD religiously. When he's not wearing his SSW ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

as a recreationa diver I have worn multiple watches for the purpose of telling time,usually my I.C.E.R.C Frogman but have recently purchased a Suunto D4....it does it all and for a reletively low price(under $500.)


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Recreational here, but I've only used a Seiko 200 M divers watch. Looking at "upgrading" to a Bathys though.


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

vjb.knife said:


>


Vince, good to see you back mate, it's been a while! Top notch collection you got there! :-!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Vince, agree 100%. Even military diving, when conducting surface supplied dives, watches are pretty useless. :-x

Damn nice box, man..~


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

deepcdvr said:


> Vince, agree 100%. Even military diving, when conducting surface supplied dives, watches are pretty useless. :-x
> 
> Damn nice box, man..~


Yeah, but you can't _say_ that man. The necessity of a watch while diving is without a doubt an exceptional reason to invest in a required, important piece of cool technology.

whew. I think I saved us there. Close though.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> Yeah, but you can't _say_ that man. The necessity of a watch while diving is without a doubt an exceptional reason to invest in a required, important piece of cool technology.
> 
> whew. I think I saved us there. Close though.


Let me say this about that. Not needing a cool toy of some sort never stopped me from buying it before.


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Ironic that the ultimate "tool" watch favored by majority of real divers doesn't weight fifty pounds or cost $2K. Go Casio!:-!


----------



## Jstep (Sep 22, 2007)

What's that on the bracelet to the right of the G-shock? Looks pretty sweet. :-!



vjb.knife said:


>


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Jstep said:


> What's that on the bracelet to the right of the G-shock? Looks pretty sweet. :-!


It is a Citizen 4x4 Super Tough which is the same as a Mission Antarctica other than dial labelling. Though no longer made, they are very nice. If you ever get a chance to pick one up for less than $500 I highly reccommend it but they are getting pretty rare. Most people that get hold of one won't let it go. Incredible lume, Duratect Ti monocoque case and bracelet, eco-drive movement with GMT function, saphire crystal, and they are very tough and accurate. No down side to this watch, I will keep mine as long as it lives.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

TLex said:


> Vince, good to see you back mate, it's been a while! Top notch collection you got there! :-!


Thanks Lex. I have been in hiding. No, actually I have just lost a lot of intrest in watches lately and have been more into things that can not be shown here. Firearms and Knives are what I have been collecting here for a while. But I am thinking of getting something new in a watch, just not sure what yet.


----------



## Dangerman009 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Wear what you like?*

vjp.knife, nice collection. That Seamaster is especially nice.

The overall impression I'm getting is wear what you like as long as it doesn't leak, and even though it's useless on some dives it's still cool and okay to wear a watch.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Real answer: A wetsuit, oxygen tank with breather gear, dive computer, fins/flippers, neoprene gloves, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Jstep (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks, Vince! I'm gonna add this to my wish list! ;-)



vjb.knife said:


> It is a Citizen 4x4 Super Tough which is the same as a Mission Antarctica other than dial labelling. Though no longer made, they are very nice. If you ever get a chance to pick one up for less than $500 I highly reccommend it but they are getting pretty rare. Most people that get hold of one won't let it go. Incredible lume, Duratect Ti monocoque case and bracelet, eco-drive movement with GMT function, saphire crystal, and they are very tough and accurate. No down side to this watch, I will keep mine as long as it lives.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

now days things like this


----------



## cflye (Feb 17, 2006)

Once in the water: a smile, of course....;-)


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I would say that after G-shocks, Citizen aqualands rank right up there, for much the same reasons.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

recreational diver here and all has been with Doxa (Pro, Sharky, DS, and Caribbean Seahunter) and OE. 

soon to try my new legend diver and PO on my next dive trip ;-)


----------



## whtwlf (Mar 31, 2009)

most of my dives have been with a Citizen Hyper Aqualand. 

After having 3 dive computers die on the same deep dive, we finished the dive on the instructors hyper. I went out and got one as soon as I could.

Just not much to look at watch wise. But as a backup dive computer to save your butt? Fantastic.

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## Rodge68 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would say that the most practical watch would be a SUUNTO D4, D6 or D9. From this you get all information you ever would need, the D6 and D9 also have a built in compass! This is a dive computer which helps you to make multilevel dives. Conciders your surfacetime during all your dives, that is very good to have in order to avoid that you getting the diving sickness. It is big enough for diving ( appr. 50 mm dia.) and still small enough to were on a daily basis.

This is my second SUUNTO and they are working great. On a daily basis I´m wearing my OMEGA Seamaster professional, but this I would not want to have for diving. 

My suggestion to you is that you start with you open water cours and that you buy your dive watch when you know a little more about diving.


----------



## Down Under Divers (Feb 15, 2006)

all pro divers use a gauge, suunto etc. Some of them have back up, citizen aqualand would have to be up there as one of the most used.

Agreed that most military personnel use casios, few mates and a cousin in the navy have casios.

Get a citizen aqualand for your tool/beater if you're actually going to use it diving and get something ridiculously $$$ for the dress diver you'll impress everyone with. 

Stuff it, just get the $$$ dive watch, it'll make you look cool and macho, thats what I do.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm not a diver and not a military but i work in a chemical company.......
i practice some swimming - rafting - hicking - shooting - MTB - and some 
other thing.....and i have to agre in one thing:
G-shock rulez......
:-!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Vince, gorgeous collection mate. When you want to sell that GS GMT, let me know, It's got my name all over it! ;-)



vjb.knife said:


> I suppose it depends on what type of diving you are talking about but if you are talking about deep working commercial divers in the oil industry, underwater construction or demolition (non-military), u/w welders and power plant diving the answer is mostly none.
> 
> Now that all I do is recreational fun diving I will wear any watch I have from a Citizen 4x4 to a Glashutte Original Sport Evolution. I just use the G-Shocks for digging ditches and really messy stuff.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I do some commercial diving and own a dive shop. I do a little cave diving, LOTS of Wreck Diving and besides my computers I wear a Citizen Hyperaqualand. Its tough, looks good and has been reliable for over 800 dives to depths of 215 feet. I also wear some of my Doxas on occasion in the Tropics. Get certified and start diving!....7/10ths of the world is covered by water (and that ratio is growing larger due to global warming!) its the only way to see the rest of the world.


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

I'm not a commercial diver, but I did work in the recreational diving industry while I was in University and during my travels. I wore a St Moritz quartz chrono that I absolutely beat the crap out of. It was usually clipped to my BCD as it was impossible to get over my drysuit. I would set the bezel and begin the chrono at the beginning of the dive and really not look at it as I relied primarily on my computer. 

Back then I wasn't really into watches and couldn't afford a nice one anyways as I had dumped all my money into diving gear...lol. Cold water diving is expensive for a student


----------



## lbdacook (Dec 1, 2008)

I am an avid wreck diver and I am now a dedicated Trimix dive watch wearer. 

Chris


----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)

Think you have to be more specific in your question as there are lots of different types/disciplines of Divers out there and what might suit one will not work for another.

I am a Commercial Diver, working mainly in the Oilfields. 99.9% of us do not wear watches in the water, as there is no need to and more than likely it would get broken or lost.
While working on deck I wear a Seiko Tuna, but most guys wear G-shocks. Its the same for Saturation Diving, although when in the bin (saturation System) a lot of guys also wear Sea Dwellers (because of the Helium enviroment, although G-shocks work just as well!!)

Most guys when on dry land like to be a little bit flash (my self included)so the weapon of choice is either an Rolex SD or Sub as I guess it fits the image, I have an SD.

So to answer your question most commercial guys wear G-Shocks, but not in the water:-d


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I was thinking of getting my first Zinex...a Trimix w/black pirate dial. This is breaking the Doxa mold I have been enjoying but I can't seem to find any pics of the caseback...Can you post one to me please? Thanks, Red












lbdacook said:


> I am an avid wreck diver and I am now a dedicated Trimix dive watch wearer.
> 
> Chris


----------



## jfstrat (Feb 19, 2009)

Check out this post, "What is your Trimix strapped to?" It has some nice pics of the watch, including a good one of the caseback. Can't wait to get mine!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=249582

Jeff

Nice collection of Doxa's BTW!



lilreddivinghood said:


> I was thinking of getting my first Zinex...a Trimix w/black pirate dial. This is breaking the Doxa mold I have been enjoying but I can't seem to find any pics of the caseback...Can you post one to me please? Thanks, Red


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know what you consider a "real" diver, but I am a recreational diver. I have mostly worn my Doxas for diving, but I recently got a "beater" SeaDweller that I plan on diving with a NATO/Zulu just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*some g shocks and protreks*

These US Navy servicemen seem to be wearing g shocks and protreks (see the light button). And if I'm not mistaken, the protreks aren't even official "dive" watches (only 100M WR). Nice to see these in service!


----------



## homac (Sep 1, 2008)

I am far from a "Professional" diver, but this is what I wear (Marathon GSAR)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Definantely Gshocks and if it wasnt for the fact i use a 007 Seiko for Diving i would use a Gshock.


----------



## Azreal911 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the reason the military use Gshocks cause they need more than just the time. pretty much all gshocks have a stopwatch, multiple alarms, timers and a few have the 2nd time zone. Don't think they have the space to carry multiple watches or even have time swapping back and forth so they stick to the one that does it all.


----------



## joeyny80 (May 5, 2006)

Carl.1 said:


> You'll never get an answer to this one. It's like what watch do Policemen or Firemen wear.
> 
> Best of luck searching though!


I know one policeman that wears his trusty Seiko to work...;-)


----------



## JCraw (Jan 22, 2007)

Carl.1 said:


> You'll never get an answer to this one. It's like what watch do Policemen or *Firemen* wear.
> 
> Best of luck searching though!


I wear a G-Shock at work. You're right though. You'll never get a straight answer. Most of the other guys at work wear Timex Ironman watches of varying models. Few divers.

No way I'm wearing one of my divers to work. I've had to scrap wet drywall from my G-Shock a few times.

That's me and my G on the right. (the good looking dirty guy) ;-)


----------



## Dangerman009 (Feb 2, 2009)

*More specifically. . .*



jdub said:


> Think you have to be more specific in your question as there are lots of different types/disciplines of Divers out there and what might suit one will not work for another.


My apologies for not being more specific. What I meant by a "real diver" was someone who actually went out and jumped into the water while wearing a watch, especially in hazardous (to the watch) situations. Not a desk diver.

I didn't think that most people would wear a $1000-7000 watch to get scraped up on coral and what not.



jclevoy said:


> . . .I have mostly worn my Doxas for diving, but I recently got a "beater" SeaDweller that I plan on diving with a NATO/Zulu just to mix it up a bit.


A Rolex as a beater?! Was it beat up when you got it?

Since alot of people are showing their watches, I thought I'd share mine.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: More specifically. . .*



Dangerman said:


> [snip]..................I didn't think that most people would wear a $1000-7000 watch to get scraped up on coral and what not.


It might likely get scratched/damaged climbing in and out of the boat, but if a diver is getting his watch scraped-up on coral...........he better develop his/her skills before diving amongst the highly valuable, ever decreasing coral beds. This natural resource of the sea is too important to be bashing it up with a novice diver.



Dangerman said:


> A Rolex as a beater?! Was it beat up when you got it?


It is not necessarily my "beater", but it is my Rolex beater if that makes any sense. I have a seiko that I wear to mow the law, weed-eat, etc...........stuff I know I am risking a watch. This SeaDweller that I have is an A-serial and is pretty scratched up with a few VERY SMALL nicks on the case. I bought it this way, (for about 50% off retail) and I don't worry about it in the slightest. Honestly it has become a really good watch for me. I wear it to work (I don't have a manual labor job, but I have been known to bang a watch pretty hard at work) and play. This one will be my true diver to work right into the rotation with a couple "true diver" Doxas that I own. The best thing about it is that it is +2sec/day

I guess that i own a couple watches that I plan to scratch, and others that I try and keep a little cleaner.


----------



## Duke2008 (Oct 19, 2008)

Good question!

I would go for a Seiko SKX007J for a beginner. An all time classic diving watch. You cannot go wrong. ($200)
If you are just starting to dive, most likely you'll be diving once in a while, and Seiko is an ideal.
divers wear computers these days, I wouldn't even call them watches.

If you got a bit more money to spend, look at the Marathon SAR, a real military /coast guard/diver watch ($600)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Duke2008 said:


> Good question!
> 
> I would go for a Seiko SKX007J for a beginner. An all time classic diving watch. You cannot go wrong. ($200)
> If you are just starting to dive, most likely you'll be diving once in a while, and Seiko is an ideal.
> ...


I wouldn't say that ALL divers wear computers these days though........just most of the divers do.:-(


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dangerman said:


> No Rolex or Tudor Submariners anymore, huh?


Some dob-)


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*superlative seadweller dial*



jclevoy said:


> Some dob-)


I was just looking at this thread again....NICE action shot. This is the best "real life" picture I've seen of the sea dweller (not sitting in a light box during a photo shoot). I can fully appreciate the deep dish look and the cool raised indices, especially that cool 12:00 triangle marker. Metal edge lume dots rule! Superlative!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: superlative seadweller dial*



Peahi said:


> I was just looking at this thread again....NICE action shot. This is the best "real life" picture I've seen of the sea dweller (not sitting in a light box during a photo shoot). I can fully appreciate the deep dish look and the cool raised indices, especially that cool 12:00 triangle marker. Metal edge lume dots rule! Superlative!


If you like that one........This one is better.:-d:-d


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*yes, even more superlative..*

This one doesn't even look like an underwater shot.
The triangle is levitating in this one and the dots are thick.

Don't do this to me! The last thing I can afford is a rolex!


----------



## halfdoc (Aug 2, 2008)

I have not been a serious active diver in over 25 years but now active as a pilot. In my case now and I'll bet any "sport", the true pros use modern specialized multicomputers dedicated to precise and accurate readings that thier lives depend on, and save the writwatch for telling time. In all likelihood those computers have the time too.
So the waterproof Casios with big , easily quick to read numbers are always fair game and likely best bet. The G-shocks have the depth resistance and the auto backlight. When I did dive back in High school, college and grad school before changing my goals. I wore and still own a Bulova with rotating timer bezel. In those days the black watch and rubber bands certainly gave the diver look and were functional. A fluid filled magnetic compass was a nice plus to add on the band.
If I were to do it today I might invest a bit in a tritium coated face with a one way timer bezel easy to turn with gloves, eas(ier) to read in darker and murky conditions. Forget the buttons and depth guages.
Now, I have no objection to wanting to "look like" a pilot/diver whatever because after all isn't that allure and romance just the thing that got us into this in the first place, often as kids seeing it on TV? We wear high school rings and charms on our necks and bumber stickers on our cars (well I don't any of these) and wear our baseball teams caps and bomber jackets and aviator sunglasses all for the style and romance, so nothing wrong with a watch that reminds us and makes for good conversation. If so , get a Citizen that has buttons and bezels and eco-drive - a Promaster for instance - but I'd still put on my trusty tool, likely my auto backlight Casio for a dive.


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2006)

Divers nowdays, whether recreational or techy-types, generally rely on their dive computers since more data concerning their dive profile and other useful information is available to them during and after the dive. Me, and I dive industrial, tech and recreational, I still wear a mechanical (auto) dive watch. Why, because I've had my computers fail, quit, or just plain malfunction on more than one occasion. I've never had my watch fail though. Some of the folks I dive with also have stories of computer failures. The simplest rule for me is to plan my dive and dive my plan, which means all I need to know is how much air I have (SPG) and how much time I have (my tool watch). I try to keep things simple for me as that has worked well so far.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^I have been on 21 dives so far this week. I gave up my computer due to failure like mentioned above, about 1.5 years ago. I feel no need for a computer to muck-up my diving plan. I don't believe the notion of a computer increasing you dive-time due to a multi-level dive. I also don't dive any deeper than ~80ft because I am not trained in using doubles, trimix, or in having a deco-gas. So, I don't generally go any deeper than 80ft and therefore have no need of a computer. Diving with an auto watch, an SPG, and using your brain for a few easy mathmatical equations on the fly is the best way to dive IMHO (unless you are getting into the technical side and diving > 100ft)

Just my 2c


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> ^^I have been on 21 dives so far this week. I gave up my computer due to failure like mentioned above, about 1.5 years ago. I feel no need for a computer to muck-up my diving plan. I don't believe the notion of a computer increasing you dive-time due to a multi-level dive. I also don't dive any deeper than ~80ft because I am not trained in using doubles, trimix, or in having a deco-gas. So, I don't generally go any deeper than 80ft and therefore have no need of a computer. Diving with an auto watch, an SPG, and using your brain for a few easy mathmatical equations on the fly is the best way to dive IMHO (unless you are getting into the technical side and diving > 100ft)
> 
> Just my 2c


+1 |>

I'm so tired of wearing a bunch of extra gear. Nothing like a knife, a watch, a spear gun and beer getting cold in the cooler...


----------



## Dangerman009 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Let's see the watches in action*

Several members have already posted pictures of watches being used on a dive. If anyone has any photos of watches in action (not just close-ups) please share.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Oldie but a goodie... Locking out of a submarine last year. Should have more pics this summer :-! I'm the guy in the back 'supervising'... Last picture shows a casio prg-40 before, then after


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

Hello, Interesting question... I lived aboard a boat for several years when I was younger and even though I own and used my Rolex on several occasions while diving. I found that beating around a several thousand dollar watch was just stupid. I used a quality inexpensive diving watch and my computer. If the watch hit the coral or scraped the boat bottom and gouged it up - oh well... My Rolex still looks and works perfectly.:-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> Oldie but a goodie... Locking out of a submarine last year. Should have more pics this summer :-! I'm the guy in the back 'supervising'... Last picture shows a casio prg-40 before, then after
> 
> <Pic>
> 
> ...


Paul, I could never tire of seeing these pics


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

It's good to be the MASTER CHIEF


----------



## SeaHunter (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was a North Sea Saturation diver in the 70's, I wore and mostly saw Sea Dwellers and Rolex Subs with a few Zodiac Super Sea Wolfs scattered about. For non-sat divers in those days the Seiko 150m diver was mostly seen. Gary


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics Paul!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Let's see the watches in action*



Dangerman said:


> Several members have already posted pictures of watches being used on a dive. If anyone has any photos of watches in action (not just close-ups) please share.


Alright....here ya go.

DOXA TUSA 1000T









DOXA TUSA 1000T









ZENO 300









DOXA 750T Searambler









Rolex SD while working on the boat









IWC Split Minute Aquatimer


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Deep C, you have the best pictures hands down!*



deepcdvr said:


> Oldie but a goodie... Locking out of a submarine last year. Should have more pics this summer :-! I'm the guy in the back 'supervising'... Last picture shows a casio prg-40 before, then after
> 
> Your pictures of you and your protrek in action are the best pics around here by far....You should post these in the g shock forum if you haven't yet...or if you have you should repost them again just for good measure.
> 
> ...


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> Oldie but a goodie... Locking out of a submarine last year. Should have more pics this summer :-! I'm the guy in the back 'supervising'... Last picture shows a casio prg-40 before, then after


Never tire of seeing these, looking forward to some new summer pics as you mentioned. If I recall from an earlier thread, don't you have a freshly broken rib or something in the shot of you in the boat?

Well here are a couple I have taken down...


----------



## smith1792 (Mar 29, 2009)

G-Shocks


----------



## RolexSubmariner (May 2, 2009)

Dangerman said:


> Right now, I'm not a diver but plan to be, one day. A nice, understated dive watch is just about my favorite type of wristwatch. Many here must feel the same way. I'm just curious though, what do real divers wear. By "real" I mean professionals or very serious weekend warrior types. I have a difficult time thinking that very many people would wear a $1,500-5,000 watch to dive with. Let the comments begin (checks time), now.


'Real divers' - As a diving instructor, rebreather diver and trimix mixed gas diver I possibly fit that category.

I wear a Submariner (16613) and usually dive with it on however it is quite unnecessary underwater as part of my dive equipment. For diving I wear two dive computers and an Uwatec dive timer. The computers give decompression obligations and ascent rate to the surface, with the dive timer for ascent rate backup and timing. Depending on the dive the computers may be Uwatec Air Z-O2 or VR3's.

So it does not matter what watch you choose as it is not necessary underwater more of a surface accessory. You could combine watch and dive computer as a lot of divers do, with something like the Suunto D9 Titanium, wrist watch, dive computer, compass and wireless tank contents data reception.









Suunto D9 Titanium


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

i do swimming in pool for 3 times a week, and no diving experience at all.

but if i do a professional diver's, i won't wear my thousands bucks beautiful chronometer watch to a deep sea. little bit paranoia with scrathes, resitance issue, etc etc.

answer is; G-Shocks


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

what else to say????
i'm envious.........:-|
great experience man.......;-)
thumbs up.........:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## torr8966 (May 9, 2009)

dive with the g-shock! :-!


----------



## gjm4 (Feb 28, 2009)

The first tip my dive instructor gave to me 18 years ago was to leave the expensive stuff at home and get a 200m G-shock... Strap fits over a wet suit, you can knock it around on anything, it will always work and you never worry. That first one died a couple of years ago and went out and got another. Never regreted it. I could only feel sorry for a guy with a ruined Tag and the dive was 80 feet tops... 

That is not to say I don't love to spend money on nice watches just don't want to worry about them. 

Hey, we don't even have a sub that can retreive your 2000m watch if you drop it over board....


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

gjm4 said:


> The first tip my dive instructor gave to me 18 years ago was to leave the expensive stuff at home and get a 200m G-shock... Strap fits over a wet suit, you can knock it around on anything, it will always work and you never worry. That first one died a couple of years ago and went out and got another. Never regreted it. I could only feel sorry for a guy with a ruined Tag and the dive was 80 feet tops...
> 
> That is not to say I don't love to spend money on nice watches just don't want to worry about them.
> 
> Hey, we don't even have a sub that can retreive your 2000m watch if you drop it over board....


thumbs up..


----------



## EsquireStraps (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess I qualify as a "real diver," what with hundreds upon hundreds of dives under my (weight) belt. I wear a Panerai, because it's fun and I enjoy it. If I need a watch with a timer, etc., I'll strap on a G-Shock.

But most recently I was down in Cayman, and for those easy rec dives I wore my Panerai.

*Me coming out of a tunnel:* 









*Here's another picture:*









*Inside a cave:*









*Finally, here's a short video of my Panerai ticking away maybe 50 feet under:*





Best,
-Erik


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Go with the Rolex Submariner.

It is a "trite and true" design in a watch, if you can afford it.

I can't, but it will always be my favorite design in a watch.

They make "Rolex Submariner Homages" for a reason.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:-!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> :-!


dude, are these all your Froggs?


----------



## SmartUK (Jun 17, 2006)

I've often wondered about the Frogman and other G-Shocks for diving; are the digits big enough to see underwater, through a mask etc? Must be, given what you guys have said, but if it was me I'd prefer something a little easier to read.

(Like the Nike in my siganture pic, for instance!)


----------



## Cougar6 (Feb 19, 2009)

Back when I was diving regularly, I put over 100 dives on my trusty Seiko (5H26-7A19). It held up great to some particularly harsh dives. Never failed to keep great time. And the red-blue 20-minute bezel actually worked well to time my deeper dives. The bezel got a little scrapped-up on one particular rough exit when I was repeatedly slamed into the coral by some mean waves. Thought about replacing it, but decided to keep it as a reminder of my dives. I still wear it regularly for outdoor sports, camping, gym, etc.

Prior to the 5H26, I wore a SKX007J - Seiko automatic dive watch - for ten years in the Army. Very rugged watch. It went through Ranger School, Jump School, and then years of duty in the Cavalry and Armor branches. Great watch. Sadly, I lost it during one of my many moves.

I never worried about whether or not these watches would hold up to tough conditions. Just bought 'em and wore 'em.
-Cougar


----------



## Cougar6 (Feb 19, 2009)

My cousin is a US Navy diver and most of his fellow divers wear G-Shocks because that is what they are issued by the Navy. -Cougar


----------



## jle123 (Dec 12, 2007)

Cougar6 said:


> My cousin is a US Navy diver and most of his fellow divers wear G-Shocks because that is what they are issued by the Navy. -Cougar


I thought Navy were issued Luminox ? Or is that Navy Seals Team only?


----------



## jle123 (Dec 12, 2007)

EsquireStraps said:


> *Finally, here's a short video of my Panerai ticking away maybe 50 feet under:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one cool vid !! Great for those of us (me) that don't know how to really dive ! Guess I could try diving, but never bothered to.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

jle123 said:


> I thought Navy were issued Luminox ? Or is that Navy Seals Team only?


SEALs are most certainly not issued luminox watches. They are covert operators, do you think they would be wearing something that has Navy SEALs written all over it? Any watch knife or other piece of hardware that you see that has Navy SEALs, Special Forces, Recon, Airbourne or similar is an advertising ploy and few if any of the people in those groups would be caught wearing them.


----------



## jsanta19 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the watch of choice for a diver depends on the diver. I have worn G-shock (which are great) and now I wear an skx007 which is also great. I have dived with people who wear rolex, luminox, citizens, and sekios. They all loved the watch they were diving with so to me it if you can dive with it, it depends on your taste.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Cougar6 said:


> Back when I was diving regularly, I put over 100 dives on my trusty Seiko (5H26-7A19). It held up great to some particularly harsh dives. Never failed to keep great time. And the red-blue 20-minute bezel actually worked well to time my deeper dives. The bezel got a little scrapped-up on one particular rough exit when I was repeatedly slamed into the coral by some mean waves. Thought about replacing it, but decided to keep it as a reminder of my dives. I still wear it regularly for outdoor sports, camping, gym, etc.
> 
> Prior to the 5H26, I wore a SKX007J - Seiko automatic dive watch - for ten years in the Army. Very rugged watch. It went through Ranger School, Jump School, and then years of duty in the Cavalry and Armor branches. Great watch. Sadly, I lost it during one of my many moves.
> 
> ...


i'm with you mate......:-!


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Just my 2cents I think that if any body really did an accurate survey G shocks would win out by a large margin. They are sold everywhere are priced right and you simply cant beat them for value and durability :-! I also spoke a guy thats son is a professional diver that lives in diving bells when on a job. His son said that out of several watches he had tried only G shock never let him down. 

I really like seeing the high end divers really being used to dive in this thread |>|>|> Keep the great underwater photos comming b-)b-)


----------



## picanhapilot (Mar 23, 2009)

gshocks... the most functional on earth |>|>|>


----------



## thetimes (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahem. The PAW1200 ABC Pathfinder may not be an official G-Shock, but it's very solid, with 5-band radio control and solar power to boot. Now that's functional! (And when a Casio says it's good for 100 meters, I tend to believe it, although I know it should not be used for diving with a rating like that. Anyway, it has no problems with "real" depths up to 25 meters as you can see in the first pic.)

However, normally I'd bring my Citizen eco-drive chrono w/ analog depth meter and fine lume, and not just for diving: I think it really looks nice - that's why I have another one in pristine condition at home, just to look at! :-d

Both of these pieces are highly functional and very affordable (not to say cheap). They're watches I'd happily take with me on any occassion, something which I'd think twice about doing with most of my automatic watches, for some reason...

On the other wrist we have the Suunto D6 (last attachment), which is actually a dive computer in the shape of a watch, IMHO. It's a bit awkward, in both looks and operation, but very functional (compass even).

Vincent


----------



## jmmtn4aj (Jun 26, 2009)

vjb.knife said:


> SEALs are most certainly not issued luminox watches. They are covert operators, do you think they would be wearing something that has Navy SEALs written all over it? Any watch knife or other piece of hardware that you see that has Navy SEALs, Special Forces, Recon, Airbourne or similar is an advertising ploy and few if any of the people in those groups would be caught wearing them.


When these items are from reputable companies, there usually are/were used by the monikers on the box. For example, the original SOG blades WERE used by the SOG in Vietnam, it was only after the war that they started marketing it as such. Vietnam era SOG blades certainly didn't advertise that fact, but are similar if not identical in design and build to the current SOG 'original' blade.

The Luminox may very well have been used by the SEALs, although their version will probably not advertise this fact. This is NOT because they are a covert group, but because the SEALs moniker comes only after the watches have been issued to them, so that they can use it to market the product. Items that are custom-made for military/paramilitary groups normally don't come with advertorial markings simply because there is no point. The company that got contracted to make that product make decide to sell it to the public later on, and choose to add those markings.

And by the way, there is one fatal flaw in your argument. A key characteristic of covert groups is the use of commercially available tools, clothing and weapons for deniability's sake. A watch with Navy SEALs plastered all over it is a blatantly commercialized watch. Me wearing that watch doesn't mean I'm a SEAL member, does it?


----------



## AWCSYSTECH (Dec 4, 2008)

Dress blues,tennis shoes,baseball cap and a light coat of oil.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

jmmtn4aj said:


> When these items are from reputable companies, there usually are/were used by the monikers on the box.


Hello,

Not really sure where you are getting your information, but I can confirm that at no time was the luminox brand issued to Navy personnel as a group. Yes, a command can buy and issue any brand of watch for their troops, but to say that Luminox (because they call their watches 'seal') originally started that line with real SEAL's is just wrong. Check out this Master Compressor Navy SEALs Diving Pro Geographic (pic from ultramagnetic)

Probably won't see this around my compound any time soon..b-)


















Individual units do issue watches and in the last 20 years, the issued watches have typically been G shocks.

Some military "issued" watches can be found on the gsaadvantage.gov website, although those are not all that are issued or even ANY that are issued.. It only shows that the manufacturer was able to get a contract.

Where I work, watches are issued to any personnel that are qualified divers, but again, they are G shocks. Some of us get Marathons also, but no luminox.

Also, not sure about your 'double negative' theory where you say that since someone IS wearing a SEAL watch, then they may actually NOT be considered to be an SF operator. The theory is not sound, but I would agree on the end result - if you see a guy wearing a NAVY SEALs watch, there is a high probability he is in another line of work..

Didn't mean to hijack the thread. This was supposed to be about what real divers wear.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

wow........


----------



## tangfish (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a real diver. I don't wear a watch when I dive. I use dive computers. I love watches too, but I don't think they're very good for diving. I had to explain why on another forum:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/353391/message/1241653400/I+think+you+guys+misunderstood+me


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

tangfish said:


> I'm a real diver. I don't wear a watch when I dive. I use dive computers. I love watches too, but I don't think they're very good for diving. I had to explain why on another forum:
> 
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/353391/message/1241653400/I+think+you+guys+misunderstood+me


+1

Thanks for bringing this back to the OP's question.

I agree with what you are saying about technical diving and I do a considerable amount myself, but for the average guy diving a wreck on a weekend, a wristwatch (with bezel or ABC) is perfectly adequate - no need to buy a computer...

Just my 2 cents.

Cool pics, BTW :-!


----------



## Mulligan (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been recreational diving for quite a while (doing more advanced diving during the past few years) and I have been using a Mares computer console w/compass and have never thought to add a dive watch to the mix. Bottom time/depth/pressure/air remaining/compass/water temp etc. I am with the poster that said "if you don't need it..don't bring it" when diving. Keep it simple; there's enough stuff to carry and no need IMO for a wristwatch.

I LOVE the look and feel of dive watches...but don't use one when diving.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

jmmtn4aj said:


> When these items are from reputable companies, there usually are/were used by the monikers on the box. For example, the original SOG blades WERE used by the SOG in Vietnam, it was only after the war that they started marketing it as such. Vietnam era SOG blades certainly didn't advertise that fact, but are similar if not identical in design and build to the current SOG 'original' blade.


OK Deepcdvr would be one to know about the watch and I have heard from several Ex Seals that I worked with that they would definitely not wear the watch so I am going with that and what Deepcdvr says.

And as far as the SOG Knife you are way off base with that. The SOG Knife company was started by one guy in Santa Monica, Calif. and later moved to Washington state. This company has absolutely nothing to do with the SOG Knives from the VN era other than they ripped off the general design and used it in two of their first production knives. That company was started in the mid 1980's a good 12 years after the war. The original SOG knives were made in several different designs and SOG just patterned theirs after a compilation of some of the more common ones.


----------



## benjomd (Aug 23, 2007)

I used to work as a divemaster in the 90s' I used to wear an orient quartz divers and a big dive computer when I dive. and when going around, just the orient.

nowadays I wear these to dive


















and this to work


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

As far as the Luminox story....I have done a fair amount of digging with the Seal/Luminox connection. I called and talked to several sources at Luminox. Luminox watch was used/issued to the Seals earlier but is no longer being issued now. I am referring to the word "issued" as selectively bought by a group for a particular purpose. The original Seal watch they were issued/used had no markings of the seal crest. Luminox also now has exclusive rights with Lockheed Martin to develop a aviator watches.
The Seal watches of today are named Seal watches because they are greatly improved models over the original issued diving watch the Seals used. Navy Seal Chief John A. Engraff liked the Luminox model so much he made a public endorsement for the Luminox company. He was later warned not to make military public endorsements of products and the endorsement is now used by the military as a example on "What not to do". I am going to believe most of what I have found for the simple reason is, companies like Lockheed Martin dont just let any company use their name unless they know who and how it is going to be produced. Any way back to the original post... I know of 3 commercial divers and all three guys I talk to use several watches. Rolex Sub, Luminox, and Omega are the three most used watches by these guys. One has been using one of the first Luminox Seal watches that is almost 20yr old and is still glowing bright. Its his beater watch when he doesnt want to risk his Sub to obviouse abuse on certain dives. I am not sure if that says a lot about the Luminox or the Submariner?:think:


----------



## Fiver Driver (Jul 10, 2009)

Great info on Luminox, Mystro!

I am a beginner diver (as in need to get my open water certification taken care of STAT!), but have been collecting Dive Watches for years.

Realizing I had little interest in using any of my vintage pieces, I just purchased a black-dialed Tissot Seastar 1000 modified with MkII plongeur hands from another WUS member to be my "real" dive watch. It is a newer, easily replaceable piece that is interesting to look at and purely functional.

I have considered G-Shocks and even my Luminox Seals II, but for the type of diving I intend to do I think this will do the trick nicely.

And it replaces any need for a weight belt (damn heavy!).


----------



## Hydrauk (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello All,
Just passing some time and came across this post. I work as a Commercial Hard Hat Diver. I do not wear a watch when diving on a jobsite. When Iam on the deck or anywhere on the Vessel I wear a Eco Diver. I used to wear a G-shock, and liked it. Maybe someday I will get another one. I just never liked the way the Bracelet/Strap was attached.

Typically when working on a job underwater the Visability can be awful near zero or Worse!! Secondly a watch may get caught up on something, you don't want to get caught up on anything down there. Thirdly you really don't care what time it is, becasue Dive control is keeping your time for you, The whole dive is under strict time keeping (deco). Although sometimes on long, in-water step decompression, you may want to keep tabs on how much longer do I have, until I can get out of the water...LOL.

Hope that helped a little. 

Cheers!
David


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

That whole Engraff story has been discredited long ago as the guy was not authorized to send that letter. Also, there is no "officer in charge of procurement for the Navy SEAL's". Yes there is a senior (O6 level) guy at WARCOM, but he couldn't care less what watches the guys in the compound wear... He is a supply officer, btw. You may be right that a few watches were bought a long time ago for "a select group for a select purpose", but that should not warrant (IMHO) putting the logo of any special forces on any piece of gear.

The way it has worked for years, is that every Group (Echelon TWO command) has a supply officer (N4) who is currently the CO of the Logistics Support Unit (mainly supply command for the teams). That guy orders what is requested from the ERB (equipment review board - mainly senior enlisted guys) and he doesn't care what the operators wear either - he is mostly concerned with inventory and cost. The watch/wesuit/hood/mask, etc, could change every quarter as the winds change and the Master Chiefs on the board decide they need a better mouse trap.

Currently, as has been for MANY, many years, the issued watches for the East coast teams is the DW-6600 and more recently the PRG-40. NOT LUMINOX. These watches are issued by the hundreds - or thousands if you count the ones on the attack (swim) boards - and THEY should more properly wear the logo. Although no one would wear them anymore if they did ..;-)

The letter may be real, but anyone at any team can steal a piece of letterhead paper and send a letter about whatever they want. BTW, that is a BIG no-no. A letterhead imprinted letter from a command is supposed to be used ONLY for official correspondence from the CO or his designated representative.

Show me a bunch of frogs who said they were issued luminox watches (with or without the emblem/logo). Bet they are not around...if they ever were.

Not slamming anyone here. Just a little surprised that this kind of stuff still exists.. BTW, I really think the Luminox watches kick a$$, just prefer my sterile Traser.

Again, I offer this latest US NAVY SEALs watch..:-d (sorry Ian). And if anyone sends me one, I'd be happy to write a letter to whoever you guys want about anything you want..:-x


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

hydrauk said:


> hello all,
> just passing some time and came across this post. I work as a commercial hard hat diver. I do not wear a watch when diving on a jobsite. When iam on the deck or anywhere on the vessel i wear a eco diver. I used to wear a g-shock, and liked it. Maybe someday i will get another one. I just never liked the way the bracelet/strap was attached.
> 
> Typically when working on a job underwater the visability can be awful near zero or worse!! Secondly a watch may get caught up on something, you don't want to get caught up on anything down there. Thirdly you really don't care what time it is, becasue dive control is keeping your time for you, the whole dive is under strict time keeping (deco). Although sometimes on long, in-water step decompression, you may want to keep tabs on how much longer do i have, until i can get out of the water...lol.
> ...


+1 :-!


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

This luminox hype is just killing me:-d I too like my plain H3 trasers very much....the seal marketing and logos is just too funny.

These seals (and eod) are probably wearing the Navy Exchange special of the week...just tough and affordable. Just like the seikos in the last generation...the casios and ironman's keep it up.


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool pictures!


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

The guys in the bottom picture are fleet divers from Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit (MDSU). :-!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

At this point, I wouldn't care one way or the other about the Seal connection or not, enough other prestigious organizations are using them so their reputation is solid around the world. The "Seal" name, now is more of a model distinction rather than a badge of honor whatever the connection was/is. The topic always moves away from the watch itself to what the Seals are now using as apposed to the watch's qualities and function. Are all SAR watches really only used for search and rescue? :-d
Moving past that, the new "Ultimate Seal" professional models are such a huge advancement in quality, design, and fit and finish over the original Luminox Seal watch one can hardly believe its the same company.
The new watches are a direct result in the merger between Luminox and the Swiss watch company _Mondaine Watch Ltd _and are moving these models more upscale in price and professional use.


----------



## Hydrauk (Nov 26, 2007)

deepcdvr said:


> +1 :-!


Roger Roger..


----------



## jockeys (May 14, 2009)

I'm not a professional diver or anything, but I dive a couple times a year. Only have my advanced open water (no trimix or nitrox) so I'm limited to 140 feet or so breathing air.

mostly I wear my Orange Monster... it's got some coral scratches on it, but it's taken a beating time and time again and kept going. Recently sent it to Seiko for new seals (it was 4 years old... didn't want it to leak) and lube, working great now. Have also worn a casio mtg1000 for some snorkelling, but i wouldn't take it deep because the visibility isn't great. the Monster is fantastic on night dives... last night dive I was on was just under an hour, off the coast of Key West, when we came up my watch was glowing stronger than a fellow diver's Omega SMP (costs 10x as much) which amused me to no end.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

_"we came up my watch was glowing stronger than a fellow diver's Omega SMP"

:-!

_We just brought home our new baby girl a few days ago. My wife was feeding the new baby last night around 3 a.m and saw my Luminox chronograph on the dresser and thought the light was stuck on.:-d:roll::-d


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

deepcdvr said:


> +1
> 
> Thanks for bringing this back to the OP's question.
> 
> ...


Hello all,

This is my first post (aside from "PM sent" in the sales forum that is). I must say there is a wealth of knowledge in these forums, and thanks to all of you. And congratulations Mystro on your new baby girl. All the best.

I respectfully submit that computers are quite important and advantageous to recreational divers so my response to the original post, "What do real divers wear" is "a dive computer" (if I may refer to myself as a "real diver").

If you want to be bored with why, then read on. For the record, I really like dive watches. They are WAY cooler than computers. b-)

I am strictly a weekend/recreational diver (advanced and working on a few special certifications) and I just returned from a ten day dive vacation in Mexico. For those that may not know, this type of trip includes back to back days of multiple repetitive dives, sometimes five dives in one day including a night dive (I was wet for so much of the time I thought I was going to get moldy). These repetitive dives are the reason the computer is so important to me, and it is best illustrated by an example.

If you use only a depth gauge and a "bottom timer" (although I doubt Sea-Dweller owners refer to them as such :rodekaart) and your dive reaches 90 feet for 35 minutes, you must use standard dive tables to calculate the amount of gas absorbed at 90 feet for 35 minutes (along with the resultant surface interval) before your next dive. Unfortunately, the tables cannot take into consideration, for example, that you began the dive at 40 feet for 10 minutes, spent only one minute at 90 feet, spent the rest of the time at 60 feet, and then took (always recommended, for recreational divers anyway) a 3 minute minimum safety stop at 15 feet. The tables make no provision for the depths, times and air consumption of "multi-level" dives and the diver will receive no credit for future dives. This becomes important when doing repetitive dives because the tables may say that you need to stay "out of the water" until after the scheduled night dive has completed. That is a real bummer, especially on an all inclusive dive vacation. Although I suppose one could make up for it with additional margaritas, which were also included.

Another huge advantage is that the computer will recommend (or sometimes require) decompression stops at varying depths before surfacing but I will not get into that.

Photos are of an enormous sea turtle (day dive) and three different octopi (night dive, forth dive on that same day), taken in the reefs of Cozumel.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

avr6130 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post (aside from "PM sent" in the sales forum that is). I must say there is a wealth of knowledge in these forums, and thanks to all of you. And congratulations Mystro on your new baby girl. All the best.
> 
> ...


avr6130,

Welcome to WUS and the DWF. Since you're new here, you might want to check out this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1684704#poststop

There's information there that you may not be aware of.


----------



## avr6130 (Jul 19, 2009)

subkrawler said:


> avr6130,
> 
> Welcome to WUS and the DWF. Since you're new here, you might want to check out this thread:
> 
> ...


No I hadn't seen it and yes there is information there that I wasn't aware of. Thanks for pointing it out. This is a very diverse forum.


----------



## Rodrigo (Feb 11, 2007)

SD for me :-!


----------



## paulmbroussard (Nov 3, 2009)

Wanted to bring a live this post again.
My hats off to Deepcdvr, and all other commercial and military divers. I consider myself a professional diver, not to the extent of you guys, I am a diver (volunteer, but on call, budget cuts), for the Sheriff's Office. We mainly go down for bad reasons, drownings or murder weapons, but usually under 100'. We are inland so this is mainly in reservoirs and rivers. As Hydrauk said you cannot see anything, I have held my dive computer up to my mask and could not read it, so I have ditched everything. You rely on the dive command or in my case your tender to be tracking everything. Plus the first day I came out of the city duck pond after looking for a murder weapon and had to clean goose poop off everything, I realized probably not the best place to be wearing my nice watch. I will still attach a watch (Gshock) to my bcd or pfd, depending on what i am doing, but i use the countdown timer with an audible alarm, this way at least i can hear it even it i cant see it. By the way, awesome pics of the men and women in uniform, i am going to show some of the diving ones off at our dive meeting next week.


----------



## Token (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, I'm a certified OW diver although I haven't done many dives yet... For myself I think my Citizen Eco-Zilla is ideal. It doesn't do a lot beside keep and display the time very accurately, but it's all I really want. Best of all, it never has to be opened for battery replacement, so the whole re-sealing issue is moot.

Funny story: A few years ago I did a 'resort certification' session previous to my first real scuba experience in Cancun. The divemaster checking us out on equipment was wearing a smallish quartz dive watch of some kind and I asked him what it was. "I don't really know", he replied. "I got it for free when I subscribed to a European dive magazine." :-d:-d:-d


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll second what Paul said. I have been a fire dept rescue diver for nearly 10 years now and you rarely get a "choice" dive site. It's usually mucking around the bottom feeling for a body and stirring up sediment and zero vis. I went out and bought the Citizen Aqualand as soon as I was certified in the 80's, with the pressure diaphragm on the side and it looked like hell not long after I bought it. The bezel allowed so much sand and grit to get in that it eventually stopped turning.
I mainly have worn either a G-shock or the trusty old Seiko SKX. The important thing to remember is that no matter what watch you buy, to clean it after every dive, especially salt water diving. Also, if you plan to wear the watch as your daily beater, make sure it's as comfortable on your wrist as it is on your wetsuit and that the bands fits both situations as well. Good luck and safe diving!!


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi fire, thanks for the input. Need further opinion on banging the watch. Does it happen often hard knocking on dive boat or gas tank? Whatabout a dive computer? Do you use it often?;-)


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

shorinjikempo said:


> Hi fire, thanks for the input. Need further opinion on banging the watch. Does it happen often hard knocking on dive boat or gas tank? Whatabout a dive computer? Do you use it often?;-)


Dive watches, in general, are typically larger than regular dress/casual watches. If you've heard the expression "BCD", big chunk divers. They not only take abuse at sea but around town as well. Hitting them on door jambs is a common one for me. In the water, and this depends on the diving you will do, you reach into rocks for things (lobster), reaching around in wrecks. I catch mine all the time. I had my Seiko on a cheapo aftermarket oyster bracelet, without latch or squeeze release buttons and when I came out from under a rock, I had my lobster but no Seiko. The latch actually had come open and broke at the spring bar. Luckily I noticed it quickly and was able to retrieve the watch.
As for dive computers, there are a number of wrist worn computers and combination dive watch/computers. Some can even link to your laptop and download your dive profile for a "virtual" logbook. These are pretty cool. In the FD dive team, we use integrated dive computers built right into the gauge console. These are more dependable and take into account your tank pressure.
Citizen makes a high end (*Promaster Hyper Aqualand PMB67-2021) dive computer watch which is about $7-800 new, and older versions are about $300. There are other as well.
My personal taste, I like the Seiko divers, new and vintage. If you want nicer than a G-shock, and a watch that you could reasonably pass onto a son some day, I like the 6309, 7002 and 7S26 lines from Seiko. I've seen more divers in these, than anything else. As long as you take care of it, keep it serviced and find one that's comfortable for you, there's no reason it couldn't be a 20-30 year watch. Hope this helped!! Good luck finding your watch and be safe!
*


----------



## paulmbroussard (Nov 3, 2009)

shorinjikempo, I haven't really banged mine anywhere but a door jamb. I mean if you are doing resort diving or something they usually have swim ladder off the boat to come in. We dive off an inflatable Zodiac so no real banging there. I use integrated computer like Fireftr45, a Suunto Cobra 2 it monitors everything.


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

paulmbroussard said:


> shorinjikempo, I haven't really banged mine anywhere but a door jamb. I mean if you are doing resort diving or something they usually have swim ladder off the boat to come in. We dive off an inflatable Zodiac so no real banging there. I use integrated computer like Fireftr45, a Suunto Cobra 2 it monitors everything.


Agreed, Suunto diver's are stellar. In fact, I thought I'd be picking up a D9 in a few years... then I saw the Liquivision X1!


----------



## Mulligan (Feb 18, 2008)

jclevoy said:


> I wouldn't say that ALL divers wear computers these days though........just most of the divers do.:-(


Agreed. I do a lot of diving and most of those that I dive with have console computers. Not a lot of Seikos and definitely no higher end "dive" style watches. Heck, I love my divers but I usually don't wear them on all of my dives either. Not necessary.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi fireman, thanks for the reply again. Actually i am getting a Citizen Cyber Aqualand NX Dive Computer. Any of you guys have experience with this one?

I guess Suunto is more popular than the rest. I guess someone could start a new thread on "what is the most popular dive computer?"


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't seen that one. Hope it works good for you. Be sure to post a pic of it when you get it. Enjoy!!


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

This is a question better asked on boards like Scubaboard, decostop etc.

What I've seen from recreational divers around here, most have a computer (and only that). For those who drank the cool aid, they have their 'computer' running in gauge mode. 

I don't know a lot of commercial divers so I can't speak for them.

Me, I generally only wear my computer. If I do wear a dive watch as well, it's a Citizen eco drive, because I know it's going to get the crap kicked out of it.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

shorinjikempo said:


> Hi fireman, thanks for the reply again. Actually i am getting a Citizen Cyber Aqualand NX Dive Computer. Any of you guys have experience with this one?
> 
> I guess Suunto is more popular than the rest. I guess someone could start a new thread on "what is the most popular dive computer?"


I bought an NX a few years ago and have not been happy with the battery life. At this point, it barely holds a charge any more. I don't know if they've revamped the battery/charging system in the past few years, but I was mighty disappointed in mine. And I'm a _huge_ Aqualand fan.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MrGone said:


> For those who drank the cool aid, they have their 'computer' running in gauge mode.


What's the matter, you can't run a simple, multilevel recreational profile in your head?:-d:-d


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

here in italy i saw them wear a lot of citizen aqualand... ;-)


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Nalu,
Mine one Citizen NX dive computer is coming in. My Seiko/Citizen Dealer informed that the battery/capacitor can be change. Have a try let us know if it works better this time.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

This is me (1st photo) 1970 in the US Navy diving in the Med., that's a cheapo Seiko and a depth gauage.

The 2nd photo is me diving in Jamaica this year, using two dive computers. and me diving off West Palm with some friends....

I'm now a PADI Master Scuba Diver Trainer and "if I do wear a watch" it's a G-Shock. I've gotten use to digital for my safety stops, but normally I rely on my Dive Computers like the 4rd photo below. One is a back-up.

When you're talking hardhat diving, combat swimming and Rec or Rec/Tec diving, it's a completely different world in each of their own.

Now when I'm not diving, I like something a little unique, like my PAM 243T that's it in the last photo..... Or a cheapo Seiko, like I started out with.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> What's the matter, you can't run a simple, multilevel recreational profile in your head?:-d:-d


Naww, I'm only a dumb Fundies diver.

:-d


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dangerman009 said:


> Right now, I'm not a diver but plan to be, one day. A nice, understated dive watch is just about my favorite type of wristwatch. Many here must feel the same way. I'm just curious though, what do real divers wear. By "real" I mean professionals or very serious weekend warrior types. I have a difficult time thinking that very many people would wear a $1,500-5,000 watch to dive with. Let the comments begin (checks time), now.


I guess I am in the serious weekend warrior category - I have several hundred dives under my belt now, and hold various certifications, including technical. As much as I love dive watches, I doubt whether any serious amateur or professional divers use them thesedays - the trend is very much towards wrist mounted dive computers or depth / bottom timers. I mostly use Suunto and UWATEC computers (mostly in gauge mode). Buy a dive watch because you like the aesthetic, not because it is a useful 'tool'.

BTW I recently purchased an Omega PO which I am very happy with.


----------



## hottdogg (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't really know as I am not a real diver, just a diver wannabe...but probably they wear something like these underwater:

































..especially if they have $$$$ to spend b-)


----------



## scottown (Mar 2, 2006)

*FBI Forensic team wear >*

Suunto watches.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

hottdogg said:


> I don't really know as I am not a real diver, just a diver wannabe...but probably they wear something like these underwater:
> View attachment 345057
> View attachment 345058
> View attachment 345059
> ...


Really, many of them don't


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

hottdogg said:


> I don't really know as I am not a real diver, just a diver wannabe...but probably they wear something like these underwater:
> View attachment 345057
> View attachment 345058
> View attachment 345059
> ...


I don't think you'll see many recreational divers wearing that kind of hardware - looks more like the kind of stuff you'd see on the wrist of hard core tech divers. I know one of the dive masters at our shop has that VR3, and he's big into technical diving.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Statick said:


> Agreed, Suunto diver's are stellar. In fact, I thought I'd be picking up a D9 in a few years... then I saw the Liquivision X1!


myself (dive master for 3+ yrs) and almost all the dive masters/instructors I know wear either a D6 or D9 Suunto (D6 for me).

I have worn most of my watches diving (usually for fun, sometimes bc i forgot my computer or the battery died). If I have to wear a watch diving, I choose my CWC SBS Diver: acrylic crystal and quartz accuracy/reliability.


----------



## willson280 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: yes, even more superlative..*

strange when you think about it, people buy watches that are water resistant, and never push them to their functional capabilities


----------



## Marianas Diver/Pilot (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a divemaster and shortly will be an instructor in training.....

I like my instruments to be reasonably priced, user repairable, easily replaceable, tough, simple and easy to see at depth at night and day as well as comfortable.

In my almost 10 years as a diver, I've come to just use an Oceanic Geo 2.0 computer and a Seiko SKX007. No wireless air-integrated transmitter gizmos, multiple gauge consoles or anything fancy. (On a DPV or diver propulsion vehicle, you lose the connection with the wireless digital pressure gauge anyways from the electromagnetic field generated by the motor.) If I'm not fun diving and am doing more serious deep diving (greater than 60 feet.) I'll slap on an analog wrist depth gauge and wrist compass, other than that just a brass and glass pressure gauge. 

If the computer fails, I have no-decompression limits memorized and match the second hand and depth gauge needle to regulate my accent speed of no more than 60ft/min and time safety stops. 

A good rule of thumb for dives shallower than 60ft, set a maximum bottom time of 45mins. That way you are still within the no-stop limit and can make a direct accent without a safety stop, also at that depth with an 80 cubic foot tank I know I can breath it down to empty after 60mins. If i lose the pressure gauge I still have 15mins reserve give or take for a safety stop. 

sorry for the blurry image, my camera needs a better housing.

I did use a g-shock 5000SL for a while but found matching an analog depth gauge needle with a digital seconds counter more difficult than an analog second hand. Sill loved the g-shock though and switch back every once in a while. I'm really shocked that PADI no longer teaches dive tables to new divers and just slaps a computer on their wrists. 

If you do become a diver please, please wear some kind of backup timing device as well as plan your dive and dive your plan!


----------



## mbmorell17 (Dec 18, 2009)

I used to wear a Tag formula 1 (a gift from my sister). Now I have a crazy amount of nice dive watches but I would end up diving with my frogman when I get back to the water...no sense in losing or banging up a 5K watch. BUT with that said, it's what you like to wear. I also plan on trying my Omega SMP or my Seiko 6306 now that I got it pressure tested.


----------



## mbmorell17 (Dec 18, 2009)

True, most of us military guys wear G-shocks but some of us watch nuts over here in Afghanistan wear the omegas, MKII, Seiko, IWC, etc. I'm currently sporting my 1968 Omega Seamaster 300 and love it. (PS, I also have my gshock here)  My mates here bust on me because I usually wear 2 watches for some reason (my excuse is multiple time zones) but I have another 5 or so sitting in my room waiting to rotate throught the week.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Old School, no frills, no deco "Sport Dive" w/ brass tube depth gage and dive watch. Right on ! Probably not a good idea though for those extended dive-boat vacations, w/ multiple dives all day. *



Marianas Diver/Pilot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a divemaster and shortly will be an instructor in training.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianas Diver/Pilot (Nov 4, 2010)

Eh if the computer goes on the fritz, I whip out the table to figure out my pressure group after a surface interval. They are very easy to learn and use. Even multiple dives and multi-level diving can be done sans computer. I do like how the Oceanics' can be worked on without any watch specific tools. Strap changes only require a small flat head screwdriver and the battery can be changed without needing to take it to the shop or having it pressure tested. 

What's ironic is now dive computers can be had for less than some of the cheaper dive watches. 

One of my dive instructors just uses a $15 Casio WR100m.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

Marianas Diver/Pilot said:


> ....
> 
> If you do become a diver please, please wear some kind of backup timing device as well as plan your dive and dive your plan!


Doesn't your dive buddy / team mate have a timing device? They are going to be on the same time as you, no? I've also done plenty with one as well, but seriously there are way more important things than having a backup timing device (like a proper gas plan).

I've done plenty of dives with no backup timer. It's really not a problem unless you are one of those 'same ocean / same day' type of "buddies".


----------



## Marianas Diver/Pilot (Nov 4, 2010)

Once you become a divemaster you are taught how to use the eRDPml which is an electronic version of PADI's circular slide rule computer: "The Wheel," now discontinued. It allows you to plan multi level dives and repetitive dives. It's only meant for planning purposes and is not submersible. You can still plan repetitive dives back to back to your heart's content using the recreational dive planner provided you follow all of the rules and allow for at least a 3 hour surface interval after your 3rd dive. 

Should your computer fail (and I've seem them fail underwater, typically from dead or dying batteries,) it would be prudent to have some sort of timing device to fall back to. Not a bad idea to use a watch to time a safety stop or if you're really concerned and lost track of time and depth you can always try to time an emergency decompression stop at 15ft for 15mins or until you run out of air and do a controlled emergency swimming ascent. It also helps to have an analog depth gauge or a known length of cord tied to an inflatable surface marker. 

Automatic dive watch or g-shock alongside an analog depth gauge with my dive computer are what I wear almost all the time. What really scares me is that I see new divers now with no knowledge of how to use tables (because PADI no longer teaches it for Open Water,) and just slapping on a computer which they don't fully understand how to use and jumping in the water without a plan. Someone also mentioned that you could always use your buddy's computer if yours fails but in reality unless your buddy sticks to you like a remora you cannot safely rely on your buddy's computer. Even PADI teaches that dive computers can't be shared because no two dive profiles are alike. The dive buddy is also the most unreliable piece of dive gear you cannot buy  

Hey just my two sand dollars.....


----------



## wegsleepregeling (Feb 23, 2012)

(The round thing is a tank pressure tramsmitter, I think the Atom 2 can track like six of them or something).


----------



## Norseman (Apr 5, 2012)

I own an Omega 2254, a Seiko Sea Urchin, Seiko Black Monster, Seiko 7002 (A1), several of the original style G Shocks, Casio Sea Pathfinder Titanium (useful for the barometer when calibrating my rebreather), Casio Super Illuminator (MDV102-1AV), and even a broken Luminox Navy Seal 3000 (hey, it was a gift from a former girlfriend), to name a few. I wear any and all of them at any given time topside and have dived with all of them. Underwater I typically use dive computers for shore diving through mixed-gas technical diving (including closed-circuit rebreathers). Here's a testimonial I wrote by request for Delta P (mine is halfway down Michael Jensen):

VR2 Dive computer

I do keep one of the G-Shocks strapped to the primary controller on my rebreather. I've had it past 100 meters and it didn't seem to mind.

Hardhat diving someone topside is responsible for keeping track of time and I keep my wrists free and clear. A watch would get wrecked in one dive on a typical commercial dive. I know Comex guys used to wear Rolex Sea Dweller's and custom Rolex's but they were given to them by the company. They also made rockstar wages.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wear a UWATEC Aladin Tech 2G (normally in gauge mode) and keep a bottom timer / depth gauge clipped off in a dry suit pocket as a back-up. I honestly can't think of a single compelling reason to additionally wear or carry a traditional dive watch these days, while diving, given it only shows elapsed time. IMO they are surplus gear.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

A friend of mine got me in diving recently and he swears by the D6


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

I wear this:












Just kidding, since 2007 I have worn a D6


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I get a headache just looking at that Blacpain and attempting to tell the time


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I will wear my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman G-Shock when I scuba dive. I will be doing some deep sea diving during the summertime in search of World War 2 German munitions that sank off the coast of Crete in 1943. I will be wearing my GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogman during all my dives. The entire team of divers who will be diving together with me are also all going to be wearing GWF-1000-1JF atomic solar Frogmans too.
G-Shocks ALL THE WAY!


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not a professional by any means. I have my advanced certification and have only gone on 3 dive trips (30 dives) since being certified 2 years ago. My diving is always in tropical waters, and I make sure to go on at least one night dive every trip. I've also been fortunate enough to go on a couple cenote dives.

Purely diving for enjoyment in clear tropical waters, I find that the more complicated my gadgets, the less I enjoy the dive. My equipment consists of an SKX007 (great at night btw because of the excellent lume) and old-fashioned depth and pressure gauges. I plan my dives and stick to it, but always carry my tables with me just in case. I find that I lose some of the enjoyment if I dive computers. Call me old-fashioned.


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

Pam 243. Overkill. But I wanted a nice watch. I even use it sometimes when my Cobalt won't time the three min safety stop if I hit 15' then drop back down again earlier in the dive. I could use the dive time on the comp but I've used the seconds dial on my Pam. Makes the watch useful. Lol. I also dive with a backup comp. I have a basic understanding of dive tables but in our OPW class they teach computers, not tables. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mikeycanuk said:


> Pam 243. Overkill. But I wanted a nice watch. I even use it sometimes when my Cobalt won't time the three min safety stop if I hit 15' then drop back down again earlier in the dive. I could use the dive time on the comp but I've used the seconds dial on my Pam. Makes the watch useful. Lol. I also dive with a backup comp. I have a basic understanding of dive tables but in our OPW class they teach computers, not tables.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's interesting. I always just assumed that all OPW classes teach tables. Most of us will never do anything more than occasional recreational diving, and a computer is an expensive piece of equipment for someone who only dives once or twice a year.


----------



## sawyer_karlita (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure PADI switched to computer only for open water a few years back, when I did all my certification around 2006 it was still tables only. It's supposed to make diving more accessible, and people are expected to rent dive computers from the shop just like the other gear.

When I go diving (I'm a DM) I always take my suunto gecko dive com, and take a dive watch as backup as well..


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, they now make you use a stupid, cheap little plastic computer/calculator thingy - no tables (I recently got my PADI cert.) At least it makes the test easier once you figure out how to use their non-intuitive calculator thingy. (Our old-school instructor was a little frustrated by the thing). As someone else mentioned, "light" recreational diving doesn't even require a computer. During my first dive in the Caribbean I realized it would be impossible to get near the limits based on the dive time and profile. I brought along my Zixen Zulu and the PADI dive tables just for fun. When you start getting more serious, spending all day on a boat or using Nitrox, well then yes, get a computer.



sawyer_karlita said:


> I'm pretty sure PADI switched to computer only for open water a few years back, when I did all my certification around 2006 it was still tables only. It's supposed to make diving more accessible, and people are expected to rent dive computers from the shop just like the other gear.
> 
> When I go diving (I'm a DM) I always take my suunto gecko dive com, and take a dive watch as backup as well..


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

We tend to get in around 70 dives/yr, well try to. First real dive trip last year to the Brac and a few times we had a few minutes of NDL time left! Deep into the red. shocking how fast it happens. Deeper diving in the Brac than we did in Turks. Plan on doing a livaboard in the Galapagos in 2014/15. Until then local diving and 2 Carribean trips a year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a Seiko 6309 for $85 at the Navy Exchange in Norfolk, VA when I finished scuba training in 1986. I wore it for 20 years, finally replacing it with another Seiko, SKX173. I have other dive watches, but those are the only two that have been deeper than 6 feet underwater.


----------



## Balad1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oris Great Barrier Reef


----------



## JWM69 (Feb 28, 2011)

View attachment 975678


I have plenty of divers in my collection...

View attachment 975679


But only one of them ever sees any down time&#8230;

My Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500 on a Benotto Cerruti watch strap.


View attachment 975683


Great lume, easy to adjust bezel, no worries if it gets damaged and easy to replace if something were to fail.

But the watch is mostly a novelty since everything I really need to know is done through this...


View attachment 975707


Atomic Cobalt Dive Computer...which makes transferring dive information to my dive log a piece of cake!

*watch and dive computer pics borrowed from another forum user and the net due to my poor photography skills.


----------



## JWM69 (Feb 28, 2011)

chaserolls said:


> I wear this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks like a clown threw up!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

That Blancpain X Fathoms is an interesting watch at the very least. Local Swatch Group AD, The Time Place, ran an article about it in their newsletter and mentioned its fully mechanical depth indicator. To be honest I'm perplexed at how Blancpain managed to do it. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MGI (Sep 9, 2008)

When I was still diving (stopped for a while) this is what I used on my dives:

VR3 ( benefit of simple games while waiting few hours during long deco)

View attachment 975739


Or

Suunto Vyper
View attachment 975740


And always

Uwatec Digital as a backup
View attachment 975741


Good old days 

Cheers
Michal


----------



## JWM69 (Feb 28, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> That Blancpain X Fathoms is an interesting watch at the very least. Local Swatch Group AD, The Time Place, ran an article about it in their newsletter and mentioned its fully mechanical depth indicator. To be honest I'm perplexed at how Blancpain managed to do it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Its most likely done in a similar fashion to how a divers analog depth guage works. Only in miniature. Interesting none the less and helps to explain both the busyness of the dial and the colors employed to an extent. Some colors do not retain their visibility at depth.


----------



## mingsy (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: superlative seadweller dial*

nice thread, im planning to go on a recreational diving soon. but i think im going to use an affordable divers watch, probably a casio. Im more of a collector type so what I have, I see to it that it is well taken cared of, thats why Im going for a beater instead. Also dont have that much cash to splurge on a rolex for diving.

this is off-topic, but i hope you guys would help. do you also bring weapons under the sea for diving, because sharks and crocs may come anytime. dont you think? do I also need a weapon under the sea?


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

mingsy said:


> this is off-topic, but i hope you guys would help. do you also bring weapons under the sea for diving, because sharks and crocs may come anytime. dont you think? do I also need a weapon under the sea?


No. Just a dive knife, preferably not strapped to your leg like Tarzan.  
I suggest you do some evidence based reading re the danger posed by sharks to divers. In most parts of the world they are not a constant threat. Moreover it is mainly 3 species responsible for most attacks.


----------



## JWM69 (Feb 28, 2011)

bhall41 said:


> No. Just a dive knife, preferably not strapped to your leg like Tarzan.
> I suggest you do some evidence based reading re the danger posed by sharks to divers. In most parts of the world they are not a constant threat. Moreover it is mainly 3 species responsible for most attacks.


Agreed. I carry a small knife attached to my BCD in the very off chance that I'm entangled in something and need to free myself, not as some sort of defense weapon. Recently I've contemplated carrying a speargun, but only with the intent of helping to control Lionfish which are an invasive species in the south Atlantic and Caribbean.


----------



## mingsy (Jan 22, 2013)

bhall41 said:


> No. Just a dive knife, preferably not strapped to your leg like Tarzan.
> I suggest you do some evidence based reading re the danger posed by sharks to divers. In most parts of the world they are not a constant threat. Moreover it is mainly 3 species responsible for most attacks.


thanks sir, i just dont know what to do infront of a shark, croc or a group of piranha, probably an anaconda  maybe i watch too much movies though.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

mingsy said:


> thanks sir, i just dont know what to do infront of a shark, croc or a group of piranha, probably an anaconda  maybe i watch too much movies though.


Yes, I think you do. Jaws by the sounds of it.


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

bhall41 said:


> No. Just a dive knife, preferably not strapped to your leg like Tarzan.
> I suggest you do some evidence based reading re the danger posed by sharks to divers. In most parts of the world they are not a constant threat. Moreover it is mainly 3 species responsible for most attacks.


I used to carry 2 knives, and one never left its sheath, so it was in new condition to cut myself free should I ever need.
And I needed. Though the 1st knife was fine anyway.


----------



## Steele (Feb 17, 2013)

Greetings All! Just joined WUS and have many dive watches. I have been a PADI diver for over 20 years and presently use my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean although, since I carry 2 dive computers, the watch is no longer required ...


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

mingsy said:


> thanks sir, i just dont know what to do infront of a shark, croc or a group of piranha, probably an anaconda  maybe i watch too much movies though.


Way to many movies. As slow as divers move underwater, a knife against a species that's at home in that environment is going to do you very little good. In the water humans move at the speed of glaciers compared to fast fish or ocean going mammals like seals, sealions, wales & dolphins.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

There are only a couple species I am afraid of. Diving in the Atlantic/Caribbean mostly, I actually get excited to see nurse and reef sharks. They have no interest in us whatsoever.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

ramblin_wreck08 said:


> There are only a couple species I am afraid of. Diving in the Atlantic/Caribbean mostly, I actually get excited to see nurse and reef sharks. They have no interest in us whatsoever.


Exactly - most divers love observing sharks. I have dived with numerous species, including reef sharks, grey nurses, wobbies, and port jacksons.


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

I actively chased after reef sharks in the Turks and Caicos with my GoPro/twin sola1200 setup. Nobody needs a dive knife, we have these:

https://www.diversalertnetwork.org/store/home.aspx?id=201

We did see a father and 14yr old with 6" knives strapped to their ankles on that trip too. Looked like a bunch of buffoons. My 11yr old wanted a knife too but we are the adults and we said no.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JWM69 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mikeycanuk said:


> I actively chased after reef sharks in the Turks and Caicos with my GoPro/twin sola1200 setup. Nobody needs a dive knife, we have these:
> 
> https://www.diversalertnetwork.org/store/home.aspx?id=201
> 
> ...


True. But I prefer the versatility of a knife and dive with one of these:

View attachment 977972


*Deep See Wenoka Squeeze Lock Dive Knife Titanium Tanto*

It's titanium which makes it weigh close to nothing and is attached right the outside left pocket of my BCD - which makes it very easy to access. Total length is 7.5" sheathed. It also features a tanto (blunt) tip for safety and can be used as a pry tool, if needed. Obviously it's worthless if anything is charging at you (aside from maybe a "killer" clam) ;-)


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

I go free diving/spearfishing almost every weekend. Gshock Mudman for me. Don't want to risk banging up my U1 or PO or Squale or... You get the point. 
Once I get my diving cert I think I'll wear my U1 on dives. Analogue watches just work better under water, especially double AR coated ones.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sweet thread Nice reading...

I myself have been diving recreationally only for the past three years. Always bring a computer (Suunto Vyper), but don't mind to dive with my watch either. Usually at night though, when it's easier to keep track of time on my watch than on the computer. So far, I only took my VSA 500 Mech underwater, about 25 times. But my new additions are going to be tested in the water, too: diving, swimming, snorkeling, in shower, wherever

I love diving watches!!! Got my first diving automatic last summer and recently started expanding my stable. For me, they are meant to be in the water


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Steele said:


> Greetings All! Just joined WUS and have many dive watches. I have been a PADI diver for over 20 years and presently use my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean although, since I carry 2 dive computers, the watch is no longer required ...


I love this. What a killer photo. Welcome and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steele (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks BusyTimmy! I'm looking to add the 8500 PO to my collection, soon!


----------



## rog0322 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: More specifically. . .*



Dangerman009 said:


> My apologies for not being more specific. What I meant by a "real diver" was someone who actually went out and jumped into the water while wearing a watch, especially in hazardous (to the watch) situations. Not a desk diver.
> 
> I didn't think that most people would wear a $1000-7000 watch to get scraped up on coral and what not.
> 
> ...


Long live the Seiko SKX007 200M SCUBA Diver's. During my SCUBA training, I wore the Seiko 5 50M WR down to six feet in the pool. When I qualified for open water diving, I inadvertently brought it down to 70 feet for about six minutes with no visible bad effects. Now I have the real Seiko Diver for the purpose. The Casio Frogman is a good diving companion but I don't like electronics on my watches, would have gone for a dive computer instead but it is out of place in an office, thus the SKX007.
View attachment 995319


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

This always goes, along with a Suunto Gecko dive computer. 
View attachment 995333


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

My 'old' Vyper, always!!! I dive with dive watches most of the time, too, but really only make sure I have them on night dives:

View attachment 995469


----------

